# Mercury Server eingerichtet aber noch fragen



## McKaiver (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Mercury Server eingerichtet und stelle aber fest, das der angelegte Nutzer keine Mails bekommt. die Mails, die ich an den Testaccount gesendet habe werden zwar abgeholt wie ich das in dem POP3 Client log sehen kann, aber der User bekommt diese nicht.
Beim User kann ich auch kein Email Verzeichniss angeben. da steht nur "..." 

Das ziel ist dass ich von 3 Computern bei mir zuhause auf ein Postfach zugreifen kann und das gleichzeitig.
Wenn der Erste PC die Mails abruft sollen die beim PC2 auch im Posteingang stehen.
Wenn PC 2 Die Mails vom Posteingang in die dafür vorgesehenen Ordner schiebt soll das auf PC 1 und 3 auch so dargestellt werden.
Ist sowas mit der Kombination Mercury /32 und Outlook möglich?

für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

LG


----------

